# it just dont feel the same



## cabbagebaby

i dont know whats wrong with me i hate it it just doesnt feel the same being with my son like it use to i hate feeling the way i do but i just cant help it im happy when im with him but it just dont feel the same i hate my self for feeling like it aint the same i cant explain it but i feel like a bad mum :cry::cry::cry:


----------



## Rhio92

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## lily123

Perhaps because he wasn't living with you for a couple of weeks, you've lost your bond with him a bit? xx


----------



## Desi's_lost

Do you suffer from depression or a mood disorder? That might be responsible for not feeling the way you think you should.
:hugs:


----------



## diapermomma11

Sounds like PP I had suffered from this for a while after my son was born. Its extremely hard, and I even had thoughts of leaving him with my boyfriend packing up and just moving. Or giving him up for adoption. It hurts, but I went to therapy for it. I have managed to get myself happier and my son means the world to me. Somehow I still managed to BF through this all, so it is possible to make it all better. You just have to get help and work on it!


----------



## QuintinsMommy

could you guys join and baby and mom class together? It helps me feel bonded with quin


----------



## princess_vix

big hugs x


----------



## cabbagebaby

lily123 said:


> Perhaps because he wasn't living with you for a couple of weeks, you've lost your bond with him a bit? xx

yeah i think that might be the reason why i just want to feel the same again 



Desi's_lost said:


> Do you suffer from depression or a mood disorder? That might be responsible for not feeling the way you think you should.
> :hugs:

i dont know ive got a mental assesment tomorrow and starting counselling 



diapermomma11 said:


> Sounds like PP I had suffered from this for a while after my son was born. Its extremely hard, and I even had thoughts of leaving him with my boyfriend packing up and just moving. Or giving him up for adoption. It hurts, but I went to therapy for it. I have managed to get myself happier and my son means the world to me. Somehow I still managed to BF through this all, so it is possible to make it all better. You just have to get help and work on it!

i feel like he should be with FOB permently and that he dont need me cause he's perfectly fine without me if not happier cause he living with FOB at the moment but FOB just dont understand he's always saying but sarah hes your son and he just wont listen to me when i say to him it dont feel the same i wish he would understand it makes me feel worse cause he thinks im doing it purposely but i really hate feeling the way i do and i know i shouldnt i just want my son to be happy and i feel he would be happier without me:cry:


----------



## sarah0108

:hugs:


----------



## samface182

:hugs:


----------



## KiansMummy

:hugs:x


----------



## annawrigley

He's back living with FOB? No offence but alot of people struggle with depression and still look after their kids, it would probably help for you to have him back with you so you can build up your bond again x


----------



## vinteenage

Um yeah Ill admit I dont know the backstory. Why arent you taking care of your child?


----------



## cabbagebaby

annawrigley said:


> He's back living with FOB? No offence but alot of people struggle with depression and still look after their kids, it would probably help for you to have him back with you so you can build up your bond again x

he been living there the whole time my social workers only just deciding to go through the process off me having him back even tho i tell her all the time i want him back and i know im ready but she just left it which is why i feel like ive lost my bond x


----------



## cabbagebaby

vinteenage said:


> Um yeah Ill admit I dont know the backstory. Why arent you taking care of your child?

ill give you the short version otherwise it will take ages to explain but i got despressed and ask FOB to look after LO for a few days but then my social worker got involved and i signed some things so LO could stay at FOB for a little while so i can sort my mental health out according to her and cant have him back till she see's an improvement and till i get a mental health assesment done and things like that but im not allowed to just take him back when i want even tho ive been telling her for weeks im fine all i want is my son back ive cried on the phone to her so many times but she dont believe me but she hasnt actually come to see me to see the improvements till the other day so ive not had my son for over a month now :cry:


----------



## vinteenage

Ah.

Why do you even have a social worker? Is that just standard?


----------



## cabbagebaby

cause before i got pregnant my mum had a social worker for me because she didnt take me or my bro or sister school and wasnt meeting are basic needs so when i got pregnant my LO needed social worker to not quite sure why but i no its something to do with cause i had to have one its just to make sure he's ok and if i need any help with anything


----------



## stephx

No offence but if I was in your position i would be fighting day and night to get him back. You say your social worker isn't listening? You're having to wait for a mental assesment? I'm sorry i just wouldn't be taking that as answers... Your social worker must have a superior you can speak to, can you not get a private assessment or councelling or go to your GP? X


----------



## cabbagebaby

i do fight day and night she spoken to her manager and she said she's seen progress so things are looking up its just taken so long for her to visit to see that ive actually made progress cause shes was always saying she was busy and ive got an assesment tomorrow which will follow with counselling x


----------



## annawrigley

What would happen if you literally just went and took him back? I don't know how you can bear having him away from you that long x


----------



## Rhio92

annawrigley said:


> What would happen if you literally just went and took him back? I don't know how you can bear having him away from you that long x

WSS :flow: I feel bad leaving Connor at nursery for a day.

:hugs: It must be so hardhun. Surely, if there's nothing legal in place, you have every right to go fetch him :shrug: Social workers are dicks. They always make crappy excuses. Why don't you get on the phone and demand to speak to the manager yourself x


----------



## cabbagebaby

annawrigley said:


> What would happen if you literally just went and took him back? I don't know how you can bear having him away from you that long x

she said i'd go court not sure why tho he's my son but i think its because why he's with FOB he has parental responsibility , i hate being away from him it breaks my heart x


----------



## vinteenage

Well no, if she signed paper work it's perfectly possible there is something legal set up.

I'll be the voice of dissent. Obviously there was/is something mentally wrong with you at some point. How can you be sure that's passed and it's not just...you thinking you're ready to have him back? Your social worker is acting on what's right for the baby, not you. 

That being said, I have no opinion on whether youre ready or not. I dont know. Just offering a different opinion.


----------



## sarah0108

I suffer from pnd etc if i didnt have my kids it would make it 10,000 times worse!


----------



## cabbagebaby

vinteenage said:


> Well no, if she signed paper work it's perfectly possible there is something legal set up.
> 
> I'll be the voice of dissent. Obviously there was/is something mentally wrong with you at some point. How can you be sure that's passed and it's not just...you thinking you're ready to have him back? Your social worker is acting on what's right for the baby, not you.
> 
> That being said, I have no opinion on whether youre ready or not. I dont know. Just offering a different opinion.

i see were you coming from she cant know im ready if she wont come visit me why im with him to see iykwim i understand the whole bit about whats got to be right for my son but like i said to her how am i ever going to prove everyone m ready if no1 will give me the chance to show them 



sarah0108 said:


> I suffer from pnd etc if i didnt have my kids it would make it 10,000 times worse!

i actually said that to her loads off times !! and i was right it has made it worse cause now i feel useless x


----------



## bbyno1

Big :hugs:
I know you can't turn back time but i probably wouldn't of signed the paper because know you put pen to paper it seems like things have got quite tough. Saying that if you felt like you needed to at the time maybe that was the correct thing to do.

Hopefully things will speed up from tomorrow!
How often do you see him?There isn't any restrictions on that is there?


----------



## _laura

They would have checked if you had PND before they signed responsibility over to FOB. At least that's what I got told by my health visitor. :shrug: I'd be do everything and anything to get my son back if it was me. Id march right up to the place and demand to be seen!


----------



## cabbagebaby

bbyno1 said:


> Big :hugs:
> I know you can't turn back time but i probably wouldn't of signed the paper because know you put pen to paper it seems like things have got quite tough. Saying that if you felt like you needed to at the time maybe that was the correct thing to do.
> 
> Hopefully things will speed up from tomorrow!
> How often do you see him?There isn't any restrictions on that is there?

i really wish i didnt sign it and no there aint restrictions but i only see him about twice a week cause FOB always busy  but ove been seeing him more and this week ive seen him everyday which is good x


_laura said:


> They would have checked if you had PND before they signed responsibility over to FOB. At least that's what I got told by my health visitor. :shrug: I'd be do everything and anything to get my son back if it was me. Id march right up to the place and demand to be seen!


i never got told any of that !! wish i had but they didnt even think about PND at all didnt cross there minds everyone just keeps saying im stressed but i know its more than stress and after tomorrow i will be making sure i get my son back cause they cant say i aint done what they've asked me to because i have x


----------



## leoniebabey

is there any PND groups near you or any sort of councelling service, if they see your trying to make a different it might go in your favour. 
i dont really see why PND would result in you not having your LO i know TONNES of people who have it and still have their kids


----------



## _laura

Yeah I suffer with it and having LO with me is better than not but I just try and get out more! Your HV should have done a questionnaire to see if you have PND at your 6 week checkup :shrug:


----------



## bbyno1

Can you not ask for anyone else to review your case?
I have no idea if that can be done as iv never gone through anything like this but i know a good amount of people who suffer with PND & they get support,not have their baby taken away from them. That seems so unfair.


----------



## annawrigley

bbyno1 said:


> Can you not ask for anyone else to review your case?
> I have no idea if that can be done as iv never gone through anything like this but i know a good amount of people who suffer with PND & they get support,not have their baby taken away from them. That seems so unfair.

He didn't get taken away, she signed him away to FOB


----------



## lily123

Obviously we can't know the full situation, because over here there has to be something SERIOUSLY wrong with your mental health for the social services to even consider taking a baby away from it's mother, and having PND isn't under that category.
Social workers have to believe that there is a risk to the child's wellbeing before they'd do anything so drastic.

So, i hope whatever issue it is gets solved! xxx


----------



## Desi's_lost

It sounds a lot to me like no one properly explained what the documents OP where signing were for...which doesnt seem very fair at all. 
Unfortunately when working with the gov't even if you picket outside their office they only have two speeds, slow and backward =/
I hope you get everything sorted out soon!


----------



## annawrigley

Pretty sure they'd legally have to make sure she knew what she was signing


----------



## Desi's_lost

I would hope so but at the same time, once you sign something its really hard to get it void unless you were under duress or something.


----------



## bbyno1

I just don't get why they would want her to sign things meaning her son would be away from her for a longer period of time,rather than a few days. I never thought PND was seen so seriously?


----------



## annawrigley

It's not PND, they didn't even know she had PND at the time it was signed


----------



## mayb_baby

Woooohooooooooo 
:happydance:


----------



## Wow wow wow

Just let him live with his Dad.


----------



## Desi's_lost

She said something about OP's mother not taking proper care of her which makes me think that the social worker doesnt think OP is fit to be a mother for whatever reason.


----------



## annawrigley

No it just means they keep an eye out for things like this, so when OP said she wanted LO to live with his dad for a bit she had to sign for it. And obviously there must have been extreme reasons for that so the social worker has to check she's mentally stable before allowing him back with her. Social workers are extremely busy, and I'm sure she has cases to deal with where children are unsafe and will deal with those over a child living safely with its father.


----------



## Desi's_lost

I dont know much about your system but i hope it doesnt work that way, that lesser cases get ignored =/ 
Given im sure thats how all the systems are but i just wish it wasnt that way.


----------



## annawrigley

Desi's_lost said:


> I dont know much about your system but i hope it doesnt work that way, that lesser cases get ignored =/
> Given im sure thats how all the systems are but i just wish it wasnt that way.

Errr thats not what i said? I said social workers are extremely busy and deal with cases of extreme abuse and neglect every day so I'm sure they are gonna sort that out before dealing with this, when the child is safe and living with one of his parents... They will deal with it but just not straight away. And I am VERY glad our system is that way!


----------



## lily123

Desi's_lost said:


> *I dont know much about your system but i hope it doesnt work that way, that lesser cases get ignored =/ *
> Given im sure thats how all the systems are but i just wish it wasnt that way.

Not exactly no, they just generally try to keep babies with their mothers unless the babies wellbeing is in danger.


----------



## mayb_baby

Kiddies need there da :) im irish


----------



## mayb_baby

Your FOB sounds lovely


----------



## lily123

If you wanted him to live with his dad, there's no shame in being the non-resident parent nowadays, it's a modern world and is perfectly acceptable for children to live with their dad permanently. Is that what you were getting at when you signed the forms for him to live with his dad?


----------



## mayb_baby

Sounds like it you don't get a long break from your baby, it's not he normal thing for a 'mother' to do in my eyes


----------



## Desi's_lost

annawrigley said:


> Desi's_lost said:
> 
> 
> I dont know much about your system but i hope it doesnt work that way, that lesser cases get ignored =/
> Given im sure thats how all the systems are but i just wish it wasnt that way.
> 
> Errr thats not what i said? I said social workers are extremely busy and deal with cases of extreme abuse and neglect every day so I'm sure they are gonna sort that out before dealing with this, when the child is safe and living with one of his parents... They will deal with it but just not straight away. And I am VERY glad our system is that way!Click to expand...

Kinda the same thing isnt it? Getting to a case last because its less of a risk and putting it off are the same thing just said different ways. Of course its best that the worst cases are dealt with first but that doesnt make it any less unfair for someone who ends up waiting and waiting for help because they arent deemed as important. :flower:


----------



## Wobbles

Would those who are unable to contribute to this thread seriously, leave.

Thanks!


----------



## emmylou92

I didnt have a PND question air done till i was 4 and a half months PP, then they told me i do have PND.

I would try see your son as much as you can to show FOB your ready to take care of you LO the more people you show you can look after him when Social services come round they have people to ask....OR see your GP see if you do have PND then surely you can say when you signed the forms your wern't in the right state of mind...

Hope you get things sorted.

Good luck


----------



## Strawberrymum

OP, I think the more you see your son the more you will bond with him again. And eventually when your ready he'll come back to live with you if you want. Can't you ask if you can have him every weekend or every other weekend? The more time your with him the more you'll bond. And don't feel like he doesn't need you and he's perfectly fine without you because all kids love there mummies no matter how much or little they see them. Just because there happy with one parent doesn't mean they won't be just as happy with the other :)


----------



## Lydiarose

How immature are some of you? :wacko:

She asked for advice . . . it seems like some of you just cant resist making your little digs . . . again!

OP i dont know what to say but :hugs:

There as some fantastic SW in the uk but some also very backward very heartless ones,ive experienced it first hand and my dad's a family law solicitor so i know exactlly how they can work :nope:


Im pretty sure you have the right to just go and take him back though,

I think when you signed these papers you werent in a fit state too,and really you should have read through them properly because its your little boy were talking about.

But i understand and you need to demand a meeting and get a solicitor (im sure you'll be entitled to legal aid) and get this sorted before it goes to far.

Social workers tend to overlook young mums and push them aside looking down there noses at them (not all of the time!) but some do,so please pleae stand up and fight for your littleboy back! xxx


----------



## cabbagebaby

i knew what i was signing and my social said he wouldnt be gone this long cause i alreaady said to her before i signed but he'll be gone for weeks maybe months and she said it would which is why i signed it but because its taken so long to get my appointment for my mental health assesment which was today but got cancelled cause the lady was ill which is annoy  but my social worker said i can start having him to stay for the weekend then she'll review it all again and i should get him back but she said she dont want to just throw me in the deep end and just give him back she wants to do it slowly and as some off you have said i dont want my son living with FOB permantly i want to look to after him and care for him


----------



## fantastica

Could you go to a support group or something? Just to prove you're trying? Try and see your LO as much as possible and do whatever it is they have asked of you.

Although tbh, if I was you, I would go to someone above your social worker and maybe try and get this contract void. You were not in a positive state of mind when you signed it, and it does sound like you ere misled slightly, as well as being uner duress. You migt have a good case for it, and i'm sure you'd get legal aid. 

It might be a hard fight, but the more you make noise the quicker you'll get seen. Ring everyday if that's what it takes! X


----------



## annawrigley

Lydiarose said:


> How immature are some of you? :wacko:
> 
> She asked for advice . . . it seems like some of you just cant resist making your little digs . . . again!
> 
> OP i dont know what to say but :hugs:
> 
> There as some fantastic SW in the uk but some also very backward very heartless ones,ive experienced it first hand and my dad's a family law solicitor so i know exactlly how they can work :nope:
> 
> 
> Im pretty sure you have the right to just go and take him back though,
> 
> I think when you signed these papers you werent in a fit state too,and really you should have read through them properly because its your little boy were talking about.
> 
> But i understand and you need to demand a meeting and get a solicitor (im sure you'll be entitled to legal aid) and get this sorted before it goes to far.
> 
> Social workers tend to overlook young mums and push them aside looking down there noses at them (not all of the time!) but some do,so please pleae stand up and fight for your littleboy back! xxx

I don't see what advice she expects tbh besides flowers and hugs. She's already made a thread about this ages ago, and people gave her all the same advice thats in this thread - speak to her social worker again and demand to have him back (if she even wants him back that is) or just go round and take him back, or see him. Yet her LO is still living with FOB so what more can anyone suggest?


----------



## Natasha2605

annawrigley said:


> Lydiarose said:
> 
> 
> How immature are some of you? :wacko:
> 
> She asked for advice . . . it seems like some of you just cant resist making your little digs . . . again!
> 
> OP i dont know what to say but :hugs:
> 
> There as some fantastic SW in the uk but some also very backward very heartless ones,ive experienced it first hand and my dad's a family law solicitor so i know exactlly how they can work :nope:
> 
> 
> Im pretty sure you have the right to just go and take him back though,
> 
> I think when you signed these papers you werent in a fit state too,and really you should have read through them properly because its your little boy were talking about.
> 
> But i understand and you need to demand a meeting and get a solicitor (im sure you'll be entitled to legal aid) and get this sorted before it goes to far.
> 
> Social workers tend to overlook young mums and push them aside looking down there noses at them (not all of the time!) but some do,so please pleae stand up and fight for your littleboy back! xxx
> 
> I don't see what advice she expects tbh besides flowers and hugs. She's already made a thread about this ages ago, and people gave her all the same advice thats in this thread - speak to her social worker again and demand to have him back (if she even wants him back that is) or just go round and take him back, or see him. Yet her LO is still living with FOB so what more can anyone suggest?Click to expand...


I kinda agree. I haven't seen the other thread, have no idea what has or hasn't happened. But if your 10000% sure your ready to have your LO back can't you just ask FOB for him? Or does the paperwork prevent that? Since you social worker isn't in a hurry to see improvements in you can you honestly say if anyone else has? You family? GP? Anybody? Somebody that can help support you in getting your LO back?


----------



## wishuwerehere

I don't understand how, if the reason your son is not living with you is to do with unstable mental health, they could take him away from you on the grounds of a contract you signed?


----------



## stephx

Do you have a copy of the contract? To see what you actually agreed to? X


----------



## Desi's_lost

annawrigley said:


> Lydiarose said:
> 
> 
> How immature are some of you? :wacko:
> 
> She asked for advice . . . it seems like some of you just cant resist making your little digs . . . again!
> 
> OP i dont know what to say but :hugs:
> 
> There as some fantastic SW in the uk but some also very backward very heartless ones,ive experienced it first hand and my dad's a family law solicitor so i know exactlly how they can work :nope:
> 
> 
> Im pretty sure you have the right to just go and take him back though,
> 
> I think when you signed these papers you werent in a fit state too,and really you should have read through them properly because its your little boy were talking about.
> 
> But i understand and you need to demand a meeting and get a solicitor (im sure you'll be entitled to legal aid) and get this sorted before it goes to far.
> 
> Social workers tend to overlook young mums and push them aside looking down there noses at them (not all of the time!) but some do,so please pleae stand up and fight for your littleboy back! xxx
> 
> I don't see what advice she expects tbh besides flowers and hugs. She's already made a thread about this ages ago, and people gave her all the same advice thats in this thread - speak to her social worker again and demand to have him back (if she even wants him back that is) or just go round and take him back, or see him. Yet her LO is still living with FOB so what more can anyone suggest?Click to expand...

Just because you cant offer anything useful bar support doesnt mean you need to say anything less than supportive either.


----------



## nadinek

Desi's_lost said:


> Just because you cant offer anything useful bar support doesnt mean you need to say anything less than supportive either.

yes. Not every thread needs everyones opinion. if people are going to be rude and immature i don't know why they bother replying.

hope it gets sorted out hon. it sounds like it's good that you do have a social worker so maybe see how you can work together to get your son back? No matter what the situation it must be hard to be away from him.


----------



## annawrigley

Where was I rude or immature?


----------



## stephx

nadinek said:


> Desi's_lost said:
> 
> 
> Just because you cant offer anything useful bar support doesnt mean you need to say anything less than supportive either.
> 
> yes. Not every thread needs everyones opinion. if people are going to be rude and immature i don't know why they bother replying.
> 
> hope it gets sorted out hon. it sounds like it's good that you do have a social worker so maybe see how you can work together to get your son back? No matter what the situation it must be hard to be away from him.Click to expand...

Ive not seen anyone be rude or immature

And not every thread needs the same few people coming on and accusing people of rudeness..


----------



## Natasha2605

stephx said:


> nadinek said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desi's_lost said:
> 
> 
> Just because you cant offer anything useful bar support doesnt mean you need to say anything less than supportive either.
> 
> yes. Not every thread needs everyones opinion. if people are going to be rude and immature i don't know why they bother replying.
> 
> hope it gets sorted out hon. it sounds like it's good that you do have a social worker so maybe see how you can work together to get your son back? No matter what the situation it must be hard to be away from him.Click to expand...
> 
> Ive not seen anyone be rude or immature
> 
> And not every thread needs the same few people coming on and accusing people of rudeness..Click to expand...

I agree. Not constructive. If you think somebody is being rude then hit the report button. To understand questions need to be asked, I don't think that's particularly rude, if it was I'd be more than happy to say so.

:hugs: to the OP. Would Citizen's Advice maybe be able to help you? (Not sure what services they offer for families if any)


----------



## Desi's_lost

stephx said:


> nadinek said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desi's_lost said:
> 
> 
> Just because you cant offer anything useful bar support doesnt mean you need to say anything less than supportive either.
> 
> yes. Not every thread needs everyones opinion. if people are going to be rude and immature i don't know why they bother replying.
> 
> hope it gets sorted out hon. it sounds like it's good that you do have a social worker so maybe see how you can work together to get your son back? No matter what the situation it must be hard to be away from him.Click to expand...
> 
> Ive not seen anyone be rude or immature
> 
> And not every thread needs the same few people coming on and accusing people of rudeness..Click to expand...

"Woooohooooooooo " "Just let him live with his Dad." "Kiddies need there da im irish"

Not sure how any of those three were constructive at all.


----------



## Natasha2605

Yes and those comments stopped after Wobbles came in and told people to leave if they were not going to be constructive. End of issue.


----------



## Desi's_lost

I just think its a bit hypocritical that you say anything, you've drawn the discussion out longer rather than repaired it at all. You're doing the same thing I did, called a post unnecessary. :shrug:


----------



## Natasha2605

Desi's_lost said:


> I just think its a bit hypocritical that you say anything, you've drawn the discussion out longer rather than repaired it at all. You're doing the same thing I did, called a post unnecessary. :shrug:


Whatever Desi. I said if people think something is rude then press report (or ignore if it's persistant) incase they weren't aware of doing so. Not bickering with you anymore. I've offered the OP some advice and my posts were valid and not hypocritical at all :thumbup:


----------



## vinteenage

I don't see anyone being rude or immature. Lorna said in another thread, I believe, she was drunk so I just took her comments with a grain on salt. :haha:

Everyone's offered the OP advice or tried to help her see why maybe the social worker hasn't gotten around to, or feels she's ready to have her baby back. No one was like "Oh my god! You're an awful mom and don't deserve him back!". No one at all.


----------



## cabbagebaby

FOB and his parents have both told my social worker they think im ready to have him back my social worker has said she doesnt doubt me as a mother she just think i need help and i need to put myself first and make good use off the time my son is with his dad cause she thinks it will help me if i go out with friends because i dont go out alot but also make sure im still seeing my son but i havent gone out because my son's needs come before mine and i cant just go and take him back because when i signed the contract thing to say my son could stay with his dad while they make futher assessments i also had to agree to not take him back without its being agreed by my social worker


----------



## AbbynChloe

:hugs::hugs:

I hope you get him back soon xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## wishuwerehere

I'm finding this really hard to follow, and I'm not really sure exactly what you want - you seem a little unsure yourself, BUT, if I understand what happened correctly then I suggest you see a solicitor and say you were of ill mental health and under duress when you signed the papers and that you didn't really understand what you were signing.
If that's what happened! I'm quite confused lol. Good luck sorting everything out!


----------



## lily123

Yes i'm confused by the whole situation too.
Is FOB not on the birth certificate? Is that why you had to sign the forms :wacko: sorry i'm just not following, i presumed if both parents were on the birth cert, then they both have equal parental rights and could live with either parent without any intervention with social services?


----------



## rainbows_x

I'm a little confused. Surely if you are suffering from some sort of depression then being away from your son is definitely not going to help, as your post shows.
Do you still go and see him at FOB's?

I just feel uneasy, I have depression and anxiety meaning I barely go out alone/with Ava, having someone take her away from me would push me over the edge.


----------



## Lydiarose

annawrigley said:


> Where was I rude or immature?

:roll: no words!


----------



## rainbows_x

I don't see anyone being rude or immature personally, that has nothing to do with this thread anyway.


----------



## lily123

Lydiarose said:


> annawrigley said:
> 
> 
> Where was I rude or immature?
> 
> :roll: no words!Click to expand...

...well where? If you have the audacity to call her rude and immature then at least explain why?


----------



## vinteenage

Lydiarose, I honestly don't have any reason to have anything against you, personally, but you seem to only post in here when there's some sort of confrontation. It seems a bit odd to me.


----------



## x__amour

Lydiarose said:


> annawrigley said:
> 
> 
> Where was I rude or immature?
> 
> :roll: no words!Click to expand...

Because ":roll:" isn't rude? [-(

Sarah, I don't really understand the whole situation but I really do hope it gets resolved quickly. :hugs:


----------



## Vickie

Thread closed

An administrator has already been on here once asking people to leave the thread if they have nothing constructive to contribute and yet most of the last two pages are arguing :dohh:

Hopefully the OP has found the support/answers she needs amongst the fighting :nope:


----------



## Wobbles

'Friends' need to stop jumping on the bandwagon tbh I am more than sure Annawrigley was capable of taking up any issues had from or to others herself. 

I really don't know why some of you don't use your ignore feature to be fair https://s1.bbstatic.com/images/smilies/icon_smile.gif

> UserCP
> Edit Ignore List


----------

